

 How to improve our Landing Page - wmw
http://heythere.de

======
kellros
If you can, try to pull in some of the reviews from App Store/Google Play.
Your primary sell is to get people to give it a try and there's no better way
to do that than by testimonies.

Can you perhaps give a better translation for the copy than what I'm getting
from google translate?

\- With heythere you'll always know what's happening around you. Let me show
you interesting places in your area and tell others what is happening at your
place.

\- Look at how heythere works

Your copy should answer the following questions:

1\. What is this website for? (The picture of the mobile suggests it's some
kind of app)

2\. What is this app and what do you use it for? -> Answer this question in
terms of what your target market wants to hear. The copy will be different for
business owners and for regular users.

3\. Why should I give this app a try? The video looks nice, but it should be
optimized to answer question 2. What other options have you considered showing
off the like/comment functionality?

You should also let people subscribe to a mailing list. You can setup one for
free with Mailchimp if you stay within their free usage tier. This will allow
you to communicate with your target audience things such as updates, offers,
competititions, greetings or sale pitches.

It would also be good if you started thinking about how you could use the app
as a tool to offer business services (ex. competitions, advertising).

Hope that is helpful. Best of luck.

